# what is bag seed?



## sicnarf (Feb 18, 2006)

<FONT style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #edf2f2">

Let's face it, in my neck of the woods it's either called kind bud (chron, hydro, dank and all the other nice words for good bud) or shit "bag weed" type of smoke usually called "middies" What is this typical, universal and almost mythical strain that we call bag seed? Is it a Mexican product brought over to the states? If so, what are its characteristics? Sativa or indicia or mixed, robust in growth or designed to be produced commercially? This is open for discussion as I'm growing this mythical seed.<SPAN style="COLOR: black">


----------



## El Diablo Verde (Feb 18, 2006)

It's usually either a mexican or central american import or a poorly grown outdoor domestic crop of varing strain and quality.


----------



## Mutt (Feb 18, 2006)

I just call it bagseed when it came from a bag of bud. Whether it "KB" or "schwagg". Just a term I say. "I don't know what the hell it is, but I'll grow it anyway to find out". LOL. I have tons of bagseed. Get curious and chuck 'em in a pot.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 19, 2006)

bagseed = unknown strain


----------



## gqone333 (Feb 27, 2006)

i though it was seeds from a regular street bag


----------



## ftw2012 (Feb 27, 2006)

ive always assumed that bagseed was any seed that you get from a bag and dont know the strain....i know its been said,  but hey its 4:24 and im feelin fine.


----------



## GanjaGuru (Feb 28, 2006)

Bagseed usually refers to seeds in cheap commercial pot, but it could also mean seeds you find in any kind of pot.
The better the pot is the less likely it is to have seeds.


----------



## Mutt (Feb 28, 2006)

GanjaGuru said:
			
		

> The better the pot is the less likely it is to have seeds.


 
I heard in that kind of pot, the chances are higher of a hermie because some strains hermie slightly late in flower. Anyone else heard this?


----------



## purple_chronic (May 19, 2006)

The better the pot is the less likely it is to have seeds.[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> Very True...


----------

